# "Conspiracy" Theories and information that is not mainstream



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

Like the title says, this will be a place where we can talk about conspiracy theories and information that we find that you would not find on TV or in a school. If you want to be negative about the whole thing than don't comment. If you have stuff to add or a general interest, please join us. 

I feel like we have hijacked some of the threads by talking about global elite and whatnot.


----------



## Trump (Mar 19, 2020)

Friend of mine in India has said they are getting news feeds from China of babies and children being piled up outside hospitals. Also that old people with a temp are being dragged from there cars and into trucks and carted off


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> Friend of mine in India has said they are getting news feeds from China of babies and children being piled up outside hospitals. Also that old people with a temp are being dragged from there cars and into trucks and carted off



It is believable to me. I don't put anything past the evil of governments


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

The war on drugs was made by the United States to interfere/control our South American neighbors and jail/cripple the minority population in the US. Now they use terrorism as a facade to continue spending money to control the world.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't think the "War on Drugs" even qualifies as "theory" any longer - thats pretty much validated fact as per the intent and actions taken. 

What's truly horrifying is the number of lives ruined as a result of said "war" - even still today in some states in the US (looking at YOU, Georgia...) in which getting caught with a plant will legitimately destroy any chance of future success you may have via felony charges.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Just like to get others input on 9/11 and wondering if I am the only one that think the American government is behind it?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 19, 2020)

I believe everything tht happens is created by the government, nothing is ever addressed till after it happens, never before, prevention is never part of the plan.the same with war,the world's economy can't survive without it! FTW,THEGOVERMENT,i will continue to live & protect my own lil place within it! Not much more you can do, besides complain!


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

German89 said:


>



This is true. Ducking crazy. Dean Kootzes (sp) was the author.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Just like to get others input on 9/11 and wondering if I am the only one that think the American government is behind it?


i won’t be negative as to respect the OP but no I don’t agree on that one.


----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I don't think the "War on Drugs" even qualifies as "theory" any longer - thats pretty much validated fact as per the intent and actions taken.
> 
> What's truly horrifying is the number of lives ruined as a result of said "war" - even still today in some states in the US (looking at YOU, Georgia...) in which getting caught with a plant will legitimately destroy any chance of future success you may have via felony charges.



I agree. It isn't just about conspiracy theories. Also information that is not mainstream. Yeah, life destroyed by a plant. By "good" christians. I never understood how christians were against shrooms and weed. They believe in the Bible and the Bible says that god created all for us to use/enjoy.


----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Just like to get others input on 9/11 and wondering if I am the only one that think the American government is behind it?



110% man
10char


----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> i won’t be negative as to respect the OP but no I don’t agree on that one.



you can disagree and still be respectful. debating is one thing. being a dick is another. feel free to add to the conversation by having an opinion


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> i won’t be negative as to respect the OP but no I don’t agree on that one.




Like the ape said can debate without being disrespectful


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Like the ape said can debate without being disrespectful



man I typed up my points, a nice long post and then lost connection and what I typed it’s gone now lol!! Dang

Basically I think there’s too much evidence that Al quida planned the attack and wanted us dead. There are so many radical groups out there that claim to follow Islam and carry out these attacks elsewhere, nothing as big as 9/11
sure maybe they government knew and attack was imminent and maybe didn’t act accordingly to prevent such attack, I believe there is a therory about that with Pearl Harbor


----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> man I typed up my points, a nice long post and then lost connection and what I typed it’s gone now lol!! Dang
> 
> Basically I think there’s too much evidence that Al quida planned the attack and wanted us dead. There are so many radical groups out there that claim to follow Islam and carry out these attacks elsewhere, nothing as big as 9/11
> sure maybe they government knew and attack was imminent and maybe didn’t act accordingly to prevent such attack, I believe there is a therory about that with Pearl Harbor



Yeah, some say Pearl Harbor was a false flag as well. I do know that Americans wanted nothing to do with WW2 and then Pearl Harbor was attacked. Then all of a sudden the country wanted to go to war. Coincidence? And why would Japan attack us if we were minding our own business? They were still taking over the Pacific and establishing a foothold. 

9/11 though. I have watch some very convincing documentaries about it. The guy that owned the world trade centers took out insurance that specifically covered terrorism like 10 months before 9/11. Security was cut to basically nothing in the weeks leading up to it. The pentagon has a big round hole in it, like an explosion hole. Well where did the wings hit? Why is there no debris in the lawn area?

There are many radical groups of Islam, but Christianity as well. Look at those west baro baptist dicks. There are groups in the Middle East that hate us. Iran for sure. The thing is though, when I was in Afghanistan I was talking to locals through my terp, they didn't even know what America was. No clue who we were or where we are located on the globe. They thought we were Russians coming back. I feel like I can honestly say that I have never conversed with a Muslim face-to-face that wanted to kill me or wished me harm.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 19, 2020)

You guys may already know this one.  If not here comes a fukken hand grenade.  Behold A Pale Horse by William Cooper


----------



## white ape (Mar 19, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> You guys may already know this one.  If not here comes a fukken hand grenade.  Behold A Pale Horse by William Cooper




Got any details you can share with us? Cover has my interest already


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 19, 2020)

white ape said:


> Yeah, some say Pearl Harbor was a false flag as well. I do know that Americans wanted nothing to do with WW2 and then Pearl Harbor was attacked. Then all of a sudden the country wanted to go to war. Coincidence? And why would Japan attack us if we were minding our own business? They were still taking over the Pacific and establishing a foothold.
> 
> 9/11 though. I have watch some very convincing documentaries about it. The guy that owned the world trade centers took out insurance that specifically covered terrorism like 10 months before 9/11. Security was cut to basically nothing in the weeks leading up to it. The pentagon has a big round hole in it, like an explosion hole. Well where did the wings hit? Why is there no debris in the lawn area?
> 
> There are many radical groups of Islam, but Christianity as well. Look at those west baro baptist dicks. There are groups in the Middle East that hate us. Iran for sure. The thing is though, when I was in Afghanistan I was talking to locals through my terp, they didn't even know what America was. No clue who we were or where we are located on the globe. They thought we were Russians coming back. I feel like I can honestly say that I have never conversed with a Muslim face-to-face that wanted to kill me or wished me harm.



dont forget building 7, you know, the one that wasnt even hit by a plane that collapsed in it's own footprint


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> dont forget building 7, you know, the one that wasnt even hit by a plane that collapsed in it's own footprint




oh you mean the one that caught on fire from a floating ember? Even though no other buildings caught on fire? how convenient! A B-52 bomber hit the Empire State Building in 1952 and it still stands. 

And if a plane crashes into the top on a building, why would it collapse from the ground level like a controlled demolition?


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> Yeah, some say Pearl Harbor was a false flag as well. I do know that Americans wanted nothing to do with WW2 and then Pearl Harbor was attacked. Then all of a sudden the country wanted to go to war. Coincidence? And why would Japan attack us if we were minding our own business? They were still taking over the Pacific and establishing a foothold.
> 
> 9/11 though. I have watch some very convincing documentaries about it. The guy that owned the world trade centers took out insurance that specifically covered terrorism like 10 months before 9/11. Security was cut to basically nothing in the weeks leading up to it. The pentagon has a big round hole in it, like an explosion hole. Well where did the wings hit? Why is there no debris in the lawn area?
> 
> There are many radical groups of Islam, but Christianity as well. Look at those west baro baptist dicks. There are groups in the Middle East that hate us. Iran for sure. The thing is though, when I was in Afghanistan I was talking to locals through my terp, they didn't even know what America was. No clue who we were or where we are located on the globe. They thought we were Russians coming back. I feel like I can honestly say that I have never conversed with a Muslim face-to-face that wanted to kill me or wished me harm.



i agree about the religious group part, I am not islamaphobic... shoot I served with a guy in the marines who grew up in Afghanistan and was there as a teenager when we invaded, he worked as a terp for a bit then came over here and joined the Marines, that man loved America, wanted his home country restored (he supported the war) but he was also a devout Muslim who hated the radical groups. 
pekppe twist their religion and it disgust me.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> Got any details you can share with us? Cover has my interest already





Just downloaded it here.... Seems like a good book


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2020)

Im a bit of a conspiracy nut

Covid 19:
Oddest points about this:
We have tarrifs levied against the Chinese... (Its an election year SO something's got to pop off somewhere as history shows something ALWAYS happens in election yr)
They have riots and people are being turds over there...
Suddenly their is an "outbreak" of some virus...
Suddenly?? Their riots cease.... (Where are the bodies of these people who rioted.... Did these people become the harbingers of carrying this virus and then be sent out to infect???

Now china threatens us that IF they come out with a cure they prolly wont give it to us.... They "somehow construct an f-ing hospital in 6 days , full fledged working hospital mind you, ) a week or so ago there is an article showing their last 49 carriers of said virus cheering as they are heeled and heading out of the make shift hospital( which btw, was said to have been torn down now???,).....

Now the chinese are said to have supplies and are heading to italy to help those in need.... Something is really off to me about this virus

Bill an Melinda gates held and event titled EVENT 201.... A global pandemic exercise before this "pandemic" ever happened... And recently bill has left microsoft and all other major companies he was ever associated with... Just so happens that everyone who attended received a squishy stuffed ameoba type plush item, which when compared to the coronavirus under the microscope, the shap of the virus and plush toy NO CHIT are exactly identical....

And people who have symtoms actually suffered the exact same symtoms as those suffered around the newest 5g towers...thats why schools have been shut down, so look on this site for any new 5g towers put up AFTER everything has been closed down...

2. 911 was an inside job, but izraelies and other countries WERE involved, 

If a country is in a perpetual state of war, certain people and organizations are granted specific powers...

And now according to snowden, no one has ANY. Privacy...

Read this so we can all chit ourselves

I could keep going but u get the drift


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2020)

View attachment 9459

If this shows up its an email from an unnamed source about coronavirus... Way freakin nutty and way out there


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> Yeah, some say Pearl Harbor was a false flag as well. I do know that Americans wanted nothing to do with WW2 and then Pearl Harbor was attacked. Then all of a sudden the country wanted to go to war. Coincidence? And why would Japan attack us if we were minding our own business? They were still taking over the Pacific and establishing a foothold.
> 
> 9/11 though. I have watch some very convincing documentaries about it. The guy that owned the world trade centers took out insurance that specifically covered terrorism like 10 months before 9/11. Security was cut to basically nothing in the weeks leading up to it. The pentagon has a big round hole in it, like an explosion hole. Well where did the wings hit? Why is there no debris in the lawn area?
> 
> There are many radical groups of Islam, but Christianity as well. Look at those west baro baptist dicks. There are groups in the Middle East that hate us. Iran for sure. The thing is though, when I was in Afghanistan I was talking to locals through my terp, they didn't even know what America was. No clue who we were or where we are located on the globe. They thought we were Russians coming back. I feel like I can honestly say that I have never conversed with a Muslim face-to-face that wanted to kill me or wished me harm.


Right on two accounts, the US didn't want our boots on the ground oversea. We were heavily invested in the war from a supply, and financial standpoint, and probably been satisfied being a proxy participant in it, for how long?? Japan was not satisfied in their conquering of the Pacific until the looming possibility of the American fleets ability to engage them was taken out, hence the bombing of PH. Smart Japanese folks (Yomamoto) knew this to be a strategic nightmare because the industrial might of the US will be awoken. I will admit that the timing is subject to some head scratching for sure...lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> I never understood how christians were against shrooms and weed. They believe in the Bible and the Bible says that god created all for us to use/enjoy.



There was a guy at my church that would get high and pray and worship. He had some interesting explanations for doing so.  Sighting that Native Americans used intoxicants to worship. He would go into this religious psychosis (if you’ve ever partied hard for very long this is a real thing for some people) This guy was hilarious he would sound off on all kinds of rants during the sermon. He even did a modified moonwalk during a song.

I have some conspiracies to add but will have to do it later.  Good thread BTW


----------



## Trump (Mar 20, 2020)

Did JFK really get shot for slipping Marilyn Monroe one???


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> i agree about the religious group part, I am not islamaphobic... shoot I served with a guy in the marines who grew up in Afghanistan and was there as a teenager when we invaded, he worked as a terp for a bit then came over here and joined the Marines, that man loved America, wanted his home country restored (he supported the war) but he was also a devout Muslim who hated the radical groups.
> pekppe twist their religion and it disgust me.



Thats good man. Served with a dude in Iraq who had family that lived right outside the gates of TQ in Habaneya (Sp). Another was born in Baghdad, family moved to US when he was a boy, Joined the Marines and then ended up getting his US citizenship while in Baghdad. My terp in Afghanistan fled with his family from Kabul when the Russians invaded. Grew up in California. Wanted to give back to the US so signed up to be a terp. Spent time with Muslims from Jordan after I got out, had great conversations. 

Think of all the lives that have been lost and all the hatred in the world due to religion. It is disgusting. Outside of me believing that religion is a way to control masses of people, how it is used and defended is a shame.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> There was a guy at my church that would get high and pray and worship. He had some interesting explanations for doing so.  Sighting that Native Americans used intoxicants to worship. He would go into this religious psychosis (if you’ve ever partied hard for very long this is a real thing for some people) This guy was hilarious he would sound off on all kinds of rants during the sermon. He even did a modified moonwalk during a song.
> 
> I have some conspiracies to add but will have to do it later.  Good thread BTW



Many native religions use plants in their ceremonies. South Americans use ayhawasca and other plants that produce DMT. Natives in North America use Cactus such as Peyote.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Trump said:


> Did JFK really get shot for slipping Marilyn Monroe one???



Nope. Got assassinated because he knew too much and was going to tell the American public. He found out the truth about the central banks and the global elite.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> Got any details you can share with us? Cover has my interest already



It has everything from population control to experiments on an unknowing public to secret societies to UFOs.

In 2000 he was listed as a major fugitive by the US Marshalls for tax evasion.  He was killed by sheriffs deputies.  DEEP rabbit hole.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> It has everything from population control to experiments on an unknowing public to secret societies to UFOs.
> 
> In 2000 he was listed as a major fugitive by the US Marshalls for tax evasion.  He was killed by sheriffs deputies.  DEEP rabbit hole.



I will have to read that for sure! Finishing up my bachelors degree this weekend so should have some time after that


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2020)

A time in our history that I find to be particularly interesting is the first half of the 90's.  Not just because I got laid first then...

You have gross ineptitude on the part of the FBI and the ATF.  You have the ugliest woman in history, Janet Reno, heading up the Justice Department and making terrible decisions. 

At Ruby Ridge a US Marshal shoots 14yo Sammy Weaver in the back killing him.  An FBI sniper shoots Vicki Weaver killing her whil she is holding a 10 month old baby.  All this because Randy Weaver was entrapped into sawing off some shotguns.  Bad intelligence gathering had him as some Rambo dude asking for a fight.

Then you have Janet Reno ordering the gassing of Mount Carmel using a tank.  They want you to believe the Branch Davidians started that fire.  Bullshit.  

These events are what lead a less than metally stable Timothy McVeigh to do what he did.  

It was a crazy time when the most powerful agencies in our government had their heads sooooooo far up there asses.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2020)

My opinion is worth what it cost you... nothing.  

I believe this was the time when we started to relinquish liberties.  This time leading up to 9/11.  Then once the Towers fell, regardless of how they fell, we just willingly gave up our freedom and privacy.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> A time in our history that I find to be particularly interesting is the first half of the 90's.  Not just because I got laid first then...
> 
> You have gross ineptitude on the part of the FBI and the ATF.  You have the ugliest woman in history, Janet Reno, heading up the Justice Department and making terrible decisions.
> 
> ...



yeah man. I was young then, but it was some crazy times. like little tests to see how the public would act. 

Then you try to freshen the tree of liberty with the blood of patriots and you are a wacko or domestic terrorist. Go figure. Now we just need martial law for a gun grab and they can really gain control


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Of course it was created in a lab


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> My opinion is worth what it cost you... nothing.
> 
> I believe this was the time when we started to relinquish liberties.  This time leading up to 9/11.  Then once the Towers fell, regardless of how they fell, we just willingly gave up our freedom and privacy.



the Patriot Act sealed the deal man


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

You guys really don’t think China made this virus to put the riots under control that the were having for the last year or so? And now everyone is saying China is buying up all the low stock prices to make up for the sinking economy? All sounds fishy to me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

I would prefer not to be negative ... however I fear for the US over the next 50 years ... many young people ... the liberals .. and 95% of the US media actually believe that United States is not positive force in the world ... much of what has been built here will be lost over the next generation or 2 ... they believe that other countries, systems, and governments are better .. even though the majority of people living in those countries spend their entire lives and fortunes trying to get to the United States (legally or illegally) ...

I know it does make for good conspiracy theory ... however the United States is fueled by small business ... nearly 45% of the work force is employed by small businesses ... I've been a small business owner for over 20 years and I can tell you most conspiracies come from people with too much time and not enough workie ...

Wait until we have a government like China, Cuba or Venezuela ... unfortunately then it will be late ... personal freedoms will be gone along with gun ownership an freedom of speech ... our country has changed for a country of hustlers to a country of people expecting handouts ... if something does not change we're going to speaking Chinese in 50 years ....


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I would prefer not to be negative ... however I fear for the US over the next 50 years ... many young people ... the liberals .. and 95% of the US media actually believe that United States is not positive force in the world ... much of what has been built here will be lost over the next generation or 2 ... they believe that other countries, systems, and governments are better .. even though the majority of people living in those countries spend their entire lives and fortunes trying to get to the United States (legally or illegally) ...
> 
> I know it does make for good conspiracy theory ... however the United States is fueled by small business ... nearly 45% of the work force is employed by small businesses ... I've been a small business owner for over 20 years and I can tell you most conspiracies come from people with too much time and not enough workie ...
> 
> Wait until we have a government like China, Cuba or Venezuela ... unfortunately then it will be late ... personal freedoms will be gone along with gun ownership an freedom of speech ... our country has changed for a country of hustlers to a country of people expecting handouts ... if something does not change we're going to speaking Chinese in 50 years ....



All society's reach their peak and then go down the crapper. Rome, Britain, Mongolia, Persians, Macedonias, etc.... the US is already on the decline if you ask me. Has been for a couple decades. It seems to exponentially be getting worse though. 

Conspiracy theories by people with to much time on their hands? Sure, I could agree to that. You know who really has too much time? All these fuks that are always protesting on a Tuesday and 2pm. Does no one have a job anymore? I barely got time to vote once every 4 years and some how masses of people got time to protest building a road because the endangered tuft eared field mouse might die off. 

oh and I posted this else where but it applies


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

oh and I worked with this guy who keeps going to school to keep his student visa active. has like 3 master degrees now. From Venezuela. Then he has the nerve to tell me how bad Trump is and how great Venezuela is. lost my shit. I am no Trump fan but don't use our system to stay out of your shithole country and then tell me how we are doing things wrong here


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> All society's reach their peak and then go down the crapper. Rome, Britain, Mongolia, Persians, Macedonias, etc.... the US is already on the decline if you ask me. Has been for a couple decades. It seems to exponentially be getting worse though.
> 
> Conspiracy theories by people with to much time on their hands? Sure, I could agree to that. You know who really has too much time? All these fuks that are always protesting on a Tuesday and 2pm. Does no one have a job anymore? I barely got time to vote once every 4 years and some how masses of people got time to protest building a road because the endangered tuft eared field mouse might die off.
> 
> ...


A girl will make do... Very true


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> A girl will make do... Very true



hahah, that was the wrong one but whatever works. come to think of it.... haven't seen any corn at the store....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2020)

Personally, I’d like to see this thread expanded to a separate section or what ever. a place where separate topics can be addressed. There are some very interesting topics that come up and some that are silly (IMO). But to drop bombs like this and only be privy to a couple of comments until the next bomb is dropped is a disservice to these topics. 

Please... Powers that be (mods) create a sub section for this material. Trust me, this will increase the kind of meathead traffic you’re looking for. You know the guys that actually lift.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 21, 2020)

that would be cool, let's just stay away from the shapeshifting reptilian overlord conspiracies yeah?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> that would be cool, let's just stay away from the shapeshifting reptilian overlord conspiracies yeah?




Dude, we used to have a large group of combat vets here. I have some examples/questions for those guys about my father and some of his issues. VA junkies, and their willingness to throw themselves into every conspiracy theory out there. In addition to my own separate topics. 

I think anything non government should be excluded. We can create something else if traffic warrants for Big Foot (my favorite) and reptiles and $hit.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 21, 2020)

white ape said:


> oh and I worked with this guy who keeps going to school to keep his student visa active. has like 3 master degrees now. From Venezuela. Then he has the nerve to tell me how bad Trump is and how great Venezuela is. lost my shit. I am no Trump fan but don't use our system to stay out of your shithole country and then tell me how we are doing things wrong here


D


Agree  with these in the fact that America has lost its drive to make something out of your life. Use to HAVE to work or you didn't eat.  Now I get behind people in the grocery store that are eating better than me and haven't done a damn thing all week.  The system is set up to be used when needed but people are lazy and making it a lifestyle.  
    Makes me mad for example a guy I use to work with was bragging because he had a child and paid for the delivery and raised him his whole life without ever getting food stamps or any help from the government.  IT'S YOUR CHILD YOUR SUPPOSE TO.  That's not something to brag about that is the way it should be.  Just an example of how this generation views its responsibilities, pass them to someone else


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Personally, I’d like to see this thread expanded to a separate section or what ever. a place where separate topics can be addressed. There are some very interesting topics that come up and some that are silly (IMO). But to drop bombs like this and only be privy to a couple of comments until the next bomb is dropped is a disservice to these topics.
> 
> Please... Powers that be (mods) create a sub section for this material. Trust me, this will increase the kind of meathead traffic you’re looking for. You know the guys that actually lift.



This is awesome! BTW silly to one person make be interesting and intriguing to another. Each to their own. I would love to explore some of these topics more in depth as well


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> that would be cool, let's just stay away from the shapeshifting reptilian overlord conspiracies yeah?



haha. each to their own man. I can stay away from it though. Reptilian theories are on hold


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Dude, we used to have a large group of combat vets here. I have some examples/questions for those guys about my father and some of his issues. VA junkies, and their willingness to throw themselves into every conspiracy theory out there. In addition to my own separate topics.
> 
> I think anything non government should be excluded. We can create something else if traffic warrants for Big Foot (my favorite) and reptiles and $hit.



Didn't Les Stroud basically give everything up to become a Bigfoot hunter?

I think there might be some topics that are non government related that could still be interesting. I made this thread to also cover little known information. Like legit info that isn't mainstream. Like subterranean cities in Jerusalem or NY that have had other cities built on top of them. Information about pyramids in South America. Stuff like that. Just wanted a thread where people can branch out and explore the rabbit hole.


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> D
> 
> 
> Agree  with these in the fact that America has lost its drive to make something out of your life. Use to HAVE to work or you didn't eat.  Now I get behind people in the grocery store that are eating better than me and haven't done a damn thing all week.  The system is set up to be used when needed but people are lazy and making it a lifestyle.
> Makes me mad for example a guy I use to work with was bragging because he had a child and paid for the delivery and raised him his whole life without ever getting food stamps or any help from the government.  IT'S YOUR CHILD YOUR SUPPOSE TO.  That's not something to brag about that is the way it should be.  Just an example of how this generation views its responsibilities, pass them to someone else



I fully agree. I will most likely be working my entire life and never get ahead, but I have never filed for unemployment or anything. Made too much money for WIC, but not enough to save much this year. Kinda stuck in that in between of not being able to scam the government and not making enough to thrive. It is what it is.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

Where the fuk is Bundy?


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Where the fuk is Bundy?



Thats what I want to know. Must be enjoying spring break 2020 down there in FL. Figured he would be all over this.


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Where the fuk is Bundy?



Social distancing.


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

white ape said:


> Of course it was created in a lab


it is mos def a bio weapon

canada done fuked up


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B9_fBQCD1hH/?igshid=1tl7gjx6dqosf

I hope I linked it correctly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 21, 2020)

Ive been saying we are being run by satanic pedos that want us to suffer for years..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 21, 2020)

even this new medical weed i bet is made to hurt the lungs more cause of how these kunts are growing it..Who the fuk knows whats in that shit now..The corona virus attacks the lungs


----------



## German89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> even this new medical weed i bet is made to hurt the lungs more cause of how these kunts are growing it..Who the fuk knows whats in that shit now..The corona virus attacks the lungs



They wanna get you so High to ignore what's going on.

Stop smoking bundy.  You're better than that.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 22, 2020)

Artificial Intelligence has made advances in the past few years and now there is a virus that threatens all of humankind.

I knew AI would backfire!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 22, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> man I typed up my points, a nice long post and then lost connection and what I typed it’s gone now lol!! Dang
> 
> Basically I think there’s too much evidence that Al quida planned the attack and wanted us dead. There are so many radical groups out there that claim to follow Islam and carry out these attacks elsewhere, nothing as big as 9/11
> sure maybe they government knew and attack was imminent and maybe didn’t act accordingly to prevent such attack, I believe there is a therory about that with Pearl Harbor



We had the man on payroll!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 23, 2020)

white ape said:


> Nope. Got assassinated because he knew too much and was going to tell the American public. He found out the truth about the central banks and the global elite.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_11110


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-ErWfPDq6y/?igshid=10ej7xomkczx2

I strongly believe


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-ErWfPDq6y/?igshid=10ej7xomkczx2
> 
> I strongly believe



The world would be a far safer place if the Shaw's family still governed Iran ...


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Another.. for you stock marketers

[video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-C-mOzJAkU/?igshid=1tmr0imfqx998[/video]


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> Another.. for you stock marketers
> 
> [video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-C-mOzJAkU/?igshid=1tmr0imfqx998[/video]



  It didn't let him finish.  Was getting interesting


----------



## white ape (Mar 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> Another.. for you stock marketers
> 
> [video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-C-mOzJAkU/?igshid=1tmr0imfqx998[/video]



This world is fukked. Everyone stayed blind for too long. Enjoyed being distracted by reality TV and fake drama. When is Elon sending a shuttle to Mars? I want to volunteer to go


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

white ape said:


> This world is fukked. Everyone stayed blind for too long. Enjoyed being distracted by reality TV and fake drama. When is Elon sending a shuttle to Mars? I want to volunteer to go



absolutely... 

so fuked.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 24, 2020)

Statistical analysis of Corona from a writer.


Why is the world in hysterics over the coronavirus?   What makes it so uniquely bad?  


Besides fear of the unknown, the following reasons are usually given:


First, it spreads from person to person quickly and easily.  


Second, the death rate is 200 times as great as the flu.


Finally, the hospitalization rate is as high as 20 percent.


Yes, it does spread quickly and easily, but how quickly and how easily?


Let's hold that question for a moment.


Yes, the death rate may be 200 times as great as the flu, but that simply means that while the flu fatality rate may be 1/100 of one percent, that of the corona bug may be 2 percent.


What that amounts to is a 99.9 percent survival rate vs. a 98 percent survival rate.   


I would bet that at least some of the hysteria would decrease if the media didn't hide these numbers from the public.


Moreover, this assumes that there aren't many more people with the corona bug than has been reported -- people who go undetected because they have mild symptoms or no symptoms at all and recover without knowing they had it in the first place. 


The higher the number of such people -- in other words, the greater the unknown spread of the bug, the lower the death rate.   And that means the 2 percent figure could be way too high.  It could be closer to the flu death rate than to 2 percent.


Put another way, regarding transmissions and deaths, we have two possibilities:


Either the death rate is what it is -- 2 percent -- and the unreported number of cases is very low, suggesting a much lower spread of the bug than we would guess, or the unreported number of cases is high, meaning the death rate is much lower.


One of these possibilities is the correct one, and whichever it is, it suggests that this bug is nowhere near as scary as the hysterics claim.


Either the death rate is overstated, or the rate of transmission is overstated.  


And the same holds true for hospitalizations.


The standard percentages cited suggest that up to 20 percent of people infected with the corona bug require hospitalizations.


But again, that assumes that the only people who have the bug are the reported cases.


If that's so, then we are currently talking about 20 percent of 5000 cases, or 1000 hospitalizations for the nation.


But if that's not the case, if there are many times that number of unreported cases -- cases that by definition require no hospitalization, then that 20 percent hospitalization rate plummets, probably to single digits.


And so -- again, we have a choice -- either the hospitalization rate of 20 percent is way overstated, or the rate of transmission is similarly overstated.


Conclusion:


The worst-case scenarios trumpeted by the media are based on mathematical impossibilities -- on understated rates of transmission coupled by understated rates of death or hospitalizations.    You can't have both sets of data understated.   Higher transmissions mean lower death and hospitalization rates than the official stats indicate, whereas if the official rates of death and hospitalization are correct, transmission is not as great.


Saw that logical post on fb. No conspiracy theory behind it just logical thinking. 
On the conspiracy, I think the media is fear mongering to make Trump look bad. As well as China possibly put all this in motion as an attack on the US economy and Trump. Not a Trump supporter by any means just looking at all angles and the simple fact he did have a good effect on the economy and unemployment which will now be in the trash.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 24, 2020)

Conspiracy is a brewwin #QAnon

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonb...llar-and-digital-dollar-wallets/#6be0d5a04bea


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-KoUFPJtu0/?igshid=px44jvo2evm


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

You guys ever see this one school in china using head bands on children to see if they're focusing on their school work? Monitoring their brains


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 26, 2020)

German89 said:


> You guys ever see this one school in china using head bands on children to see if they're focusing on their school work? Monitoring their brains



I have not seen that, but I absolutely believe they do that shit. The chinese are some shady ****s thats all I have to say...no offense Tabio:32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Mar 26, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-M2iRcjfE3/?igshid=10xbmxnz8v76s


----------



## German89 (Mar 30, 2020)

I couldnt find the original page this was on. But, this guy posted it again. 

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-UvpwCBY01/?igshid=8gu4fc3pm9kt


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> You guys ever see this one school in china using head bands on children to see if they're focusing on their school work? Monitoring their brains



Careful - I know a dozen companies in the US who would mandate the wearing of such a thing to ensure their remote employees are actually working.


----------



## German89 (Apr 5, 2020)

You guys ever watch, wall e and think... this is what society is?






I personally hated the movie. A did not like how they covered this brainwashing flix with a "love story".


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> You guys ever watch, wall e and think... this is what society is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When my kid was like 3 he loved the Wall-E movie ,,,,,, but he was spooked by that part where humans did nothing but lie around and drink milkshakes

We tried to use it as a teachable moment about exercise


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> When my kid was like 3 he loved the Wall-E movie ,,,,,, but he was spooked by that part where humans did nothing but lie around and drink milkshakes
> 
> We tried to use it as a teachable moment about exercise


HATE the movie and I won't let my son watch it.

It creeps me out.. I hate it.

Honestly do not like much of Disney recently.. As they manipulate our children's minds.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep Disney=Evil


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-rtYjZjFJN/?igshid=v6xp57rhqshs

This doesnt concern me as I dont ise the app but... if your kids do. Explain its unsafe.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

​https://www.instagram.com/tv/B92LFDcHcaf/?igshid=4ff21xx164av​​​



Heres some food for thought, if you havent watched. Who's hosting 2022 Olympics?

Somethings that make you wonder..


----------



## C1368 (Apr 16, 2020)

this doesn’t even surprise me the governments around the world are so effed up


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2020)

My keys are never in the house where I left them.  Wife says she put them where they belong, but they belong where I put them. Conspiracy?


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> My keys are never in the house where I left them.  Wife says she put them where they belong, but they belong where I put them. Conspiracy?



ROTFLMAO

Why don't you both figure out "WHERE" they belong?  My ex and I used to sit them on the buck head (don't ask) if they weren't there, he was at fault.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 16, 2020)

I think the media is seriously corrupt and dishonest in how they convey information and select click bait titles and attempt to spread obvious bias’s and fear...some of its repulsive ...I do think some conspiracy theories have truth to them but not all..I do think there is massive corruption within the deep state or elites (whatever u wanna call it) but we have so many conspiracy theories we seem to all be ****ing clueless as to what’s really going on ..but there is a lot we don’t know


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> Why don't you both figure out "WHERE" they belong?  My ex and I used to sit them on the buck head (don't ask) if they weren't there, he was at fault.



 When  I first read that I figured buck head must be Canadian slag for something. Then I realized you literally meant a buck’s head lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> My keys are never in the house where I left them.  Wife says she put them where they belong, but they belong where I put them. Conspiracy?



this is great.


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> When  I first read that I figured buck head must be Canadian slag for something. Then I realized you literally meant a buck’s head lol



LMAO

Yeah, because he had two on the wall, pretty much when you walked in.  I don't know what you call those taxidermy heads?  Is there a specific name?


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

Are any of you, londonreal followers?


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> You guys ever see this one school in china using head bands on children to see if they're focusing on their school work? Monitoring their brains



https://www.instagram.com/tv/B218vIfp9mB/?igshid=10xkbmgscz9m4


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B218vIfp9mB/?igshid=10xkbmgscz9m4



Hadn’t seen it before and don’t like it, but don’t think it’s beyond the realm of possibility for the US either.

-Parents already track their children via cell phones
-Car insurance companies offer discounts if you allow them to track your driving habits.
- A criminals have been caught by LE using databases that people submit their dna to so they can  find out their ancestry.
- hard to find a place that doesn’t have a security camera.
- We all carry around tracking devices that we call a phone.
- Facebook literally had thousands of data points that are used by other companies that we give them in exchange for the ability to “like” a pic of someone’s dinner.
- and I can see a lot of well intentioned parents getting headbands for their kids so they get notified when their kid isn’t paying attention.

It’s all out in the open.  It’s never a question of what someone else can find out about us. The question is whether we’ve given reason for someone to ask.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> My keys are never in the house where I left them.  Wife says she put them where they belong, but they belong where I put them. Conspiracy?



There always the last place ye look, too!! Weird, innit?...


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Hadn’t seen it before and don’t like it, but don’t think it’s beyond the realm of possibility for the US either.
> 
> -Parents already track their children via cell phones
> -Car insurance companies offer discounts if you allow them to track your driving habits.
> ...



This whole society is messed up. Everyone was groomed.

Thank everyone who just welcomed this way of living to be normal.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B2MaBtRjkz-/?igshid=zigwcecancyo


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> This whole society is messed up. Everyone was groomed.
> 
> Thank everyone who just welcomed this way of living to be normal.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B2MaBtRjkz-/?igshid=zigwcecancyo



LOL Did you read the comment next to it?  Here is someone that knows how to kill a dinner party.

"Nature grants us masculine and feminine energies, the healthy interplay of which produces energy, spirit, a mysterious and life-affirming beauty and vigor"


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> LOL Did you read the comment next to it?  Here is someone that knows how to kill a dinner party.
> 
> "Nature grants us masculine and feminine energies, the healthy interplay of which produces energy, spirit, a mysterious and life-affirming beauty and vigor"



LMAO noooooo

Sometimes i just watch and dont read. i don't think i meant to post this one but another one... it was about the 'likes and hearts' system of face.  crap!


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

Here is what I meant to post. Not the masculinity one even though. Its true

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B2FDqcPp3dK/?igshid=1f59w4v8qh1zx


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> Here is what I meant to post. Not the masculinity one even though. Its true
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B2FDqcPp3dK/?igshid=1f59w4v8qh1zx



It’s true.

If you haven’t seen it yet, there is an episode of black mirror on Netflix that depicts a world where everyone rates interactions with one another (episode is called nose dived)

Separately,I “hearted” that video just to be ironic


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> Are any of you, londonreal followers?



I watch some of their videos, good stuff


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

i dont know but im beginning to feel like we are trying a messed up way of population control....people will be their own down fall. i agree with all these posts i feel that with as much technology we have that there is no way the government doesnt know whats going on...they just misdirect your attention to get what they want...which i feel is a brain washed society filled with followers...no free thinkers anymore..they have already taken so much out of school...i think the government just wants us under control with the illusion of right...what i feel we have are privileges. anything that can be taken from you isnt a right...there should never of been any changes to our constitution.and how would the kids even know their rights cant even read cursive to read the bill of rights or constitution...im sure its printed on some web page but not like seeing the real thing..we have gotten so far away from what this country was founded on its sad...still the best country in the world in my opinion ...we are opening ourselves up to attack and the first rule of war is to never have one on ur home soil and i fear that time is approaching...what to do what to do


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> My keys are never in the house where I left them.  Wife says she put them where they belong, but they belong where I put them. Conspiracy?


lol so true...my wife says im messy but i know where everything is..till she moves it and i wouldnt care if she ever remembered where she moved shit


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> It’s true.
> 
> If you haven’t seen it yet, there is an episode of black mirror on Netflix that depicts a world where everyone rates interactions with one another (episode is called nose dived)
> 
> Separately,I “hearted” that video just to be ironic



I will have to out it on my list of things to watch.. I'm putting my bike together. So I'll be able to watch and cardio again. Cause when I go to bed. Its lights out in 15 mins


----------



## German89 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 24, 2020)

fukin creepy


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> fukin creepy



Wait...so are you not real and I am just imagining you exist or do I not exist and you are just imagining me?

Did I even watch a video? I am so confused.

Does this have to do with the ritual I went through when I was 1? I think it was called a birthday or something.


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> fukin creepy



Where do you find this stuff?  

Yes. We are all primed to come out of this different. Transcending our old selves isn’t a scary thing. It’s a move towards spiritual maturity. The video implies that we’re passive participants in a coerced fundamental change. 

But we are not. 

We have all been forced to slow down. To take a hard look in the mirror. Forced to shed our old skin for now. But. We can come out of the cocoon as anything we want. Many of us will run back to the dead, shedded skin and try to fit back into it immediately. 

We are primed for transformation. Wasting the opportunity only to regress to the past is scarier than fundamental change. So long as our bearing is towards love and away from fear, we will evolve into better versions of ourselves. 

Ritual transformation? Sign me up. 

-Mister Creepy


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 25, 2020)

Contrarian point of view on Clovid from when States first started to lock down (March 20)

The statistics have changed since them, but in hindsight his main points still have some validity 

Jay Leno Joke: this is the first war that Americans have been called upon to sit on their couches and binge watch tv and we are extremely well suited for it


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Where do you find this stuff?
> 
> Yes. We are all primed to come out of this different. Transcending our old selves isn’t a scary thing. It’s a move towards spiritual maturity. The video implies that we’re passive participants in a coerced fundamental change.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I go down odd rabbit holes.   Don't ask.


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> Honestly, I go down odd rabbit holes.   Don't ask.



Your rabbit hole can be a real turn on IIRC.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes. We are all primed to come out of this different. Transcending our old selves isn’t a scary thing. It’s a move towards spiritual maturity. The video implies that we’re passive participants in a coerced fundamental change.
> 
> But we are not.
> 
> ...




................ wisdom


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)

https://falloutfacts.com/legendary-deathclaw-fallout-new-vegas


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 7, 2020)

My transformation is complete, currently I identify as a psychic. Here are the Preliminary findings of my new found abilities. 

*Bigfoot is real
*Big Pharma and the Military industrial complex are in kahoots 
*Ford will make a 7.3 ltr gas engine


----------



## German89 (May 7, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> My transformation is complete, currently I identify as a psychic. Here are the Preliminary findings of my new found abilities.
> 
> *Bigfoot is real
> *Big Pharma and the Military industrial complex are in kahoots
> *Ford will make a 7.3 ltr gas engine



I identify as a stuffie. I put some stuffies in the front seat and ride the car pool lane. Since I identify as one of them, we are technically, "car pooling"


----------



## white ape (May 7, 2020)

German89 said:


>




Because the government looks after big business, pharmaceuticals, and the military industrial complex


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

I hope this video will still work.  It's odd they haven't deleted any of this stuff yet.






Nov. 5th 2020//Million Mask March


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 12, 2020)

German89 said:


>



Or in them!


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Or in them!



Is that a sexual joke?


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> Is that a sexual joke?



Indeed it was!


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Indeed it was!



Well.  In that case.

Whatever floats your boat :0


----------

